# Lyme disease vaccination



## Flynn (Jan 15, 2013)

So what are everyones thoughts on the Lyme disease vaccination? Our 4 1/2 month old puppy is scheduled to get the first of 2 shots in 2 weeks. The only reason we are thinking about getting him vaccinated is because my husband works in the woods and he takes our puppy with him 3-4 times a week. Flynn (our puppy) doesnt go out to sites with him yet, and stays in the shop in his crate. He obviously does run around the area when he gets his time out of the crate to play. I have done some research about the lyme disease vaccination and it seems that the people that had bad reaction or side effects were smaller sized dogs. Any input on this subject would be appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here in the deep south, we vaccinate for Lymes. Even if there aren't a lot of reported cases here. It's a precaution. 

Just for additional information, there are two members on this forum alone who have personally contracted Lymes this year. One in Texas (me) and I want to say the other is in Florida, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We, Pennsylvania, are in an pandemic area. I gave my Jax the Nobivac Lyme's vaccine this year. If yours is going to be out and about where ticks are on a regular basis, I would seriously look at this vaccine. HOWEVER, you do not need to get it done right now. I would wait until it's close to "tick" season.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I lost faith in the vaccine, but my vet swears it has been improved. I caved and gave it to Lakota & Apache because they both were negative. I haven't given it to Kiya because she has a lot of other issues and is always positive for erlichia. 
Ticks are so bad on Long Island I will most likely give it to them this year too.
I agree with Michele, I usually go to the vet in April and start stuff like that.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I would give this a serious read if you're considering the vaccination:
LYME VACCINE, LYME DISEASE, BRAIN DISEASE, by Patricia Jordan, DVM, VND, DVA, CTCVM



> Dr. Jordan's Lyme Vaccine Disease research is compelling and a bit technical but you need to know that Lyme disease vaccinations are characterized as “_the most dangerous medical practice act done with the most frequency in every veterinary hospital across the United States._”


This book, "Stop the Shots!" also speaks to the potential dangers of the Lyme Vaccine.


----------



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

I was considering it for my two dogs since we live in the south and, ticks are a problem. Im still deciding as well. Im just worried about how our puppy will react. I'm thinking of waiting until she's six month old so she's a little bigger and, stronger. She's already 4 months. Currently we don't do a lot with them that wouldn't make me think they are at a higher risk than any other dog but, eventually I do want to go camping and, such with them. It does sound like your puppy is bound to come in contact them sooner than later and, it does sound like tons of fun for your puppy to be able to go to work with your husband and, get to run around lots! Good luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is Dr. Jordan's researched based on the Fort Dodge vaccine or the Nobivac vaccine? There is a vast difference in the two vaccines. 

OP - If you would like to PM me, I will tell you what my vet told me regarding the vaccines in detail. What part of PA are you in?


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

My boy has been vaccinated and on adventix all year and still was possitive for lyme disease. Just finnish with doxy last week. So i don't really know what to think about vaccinace any more.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Is Dr. Jordan's researched based on the Fort Dodge vaccine or the Nobivac vaccine? There is a vast difference in the two vaccines.


It appears it's based on Fort Dodge, not Nobivac. So it might not be relevant (or relevant enough to know that you don't want the Ft. Dodge one).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you send BW to Cornell to see if he was testing positive because of the vaccination or an actual infection?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wildo said:


> It appears it's based on Fort Dodge, not Nobivac. So it might not be relevant (or relevant enough to know that you don't want the Ft. Dodge one).


You absolutely do NOT want the Fort Dodge. Very important to ask the vet which one they are using.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Did you send BW to Cornell to see if he was testing positive because of the vaccination or an actual infection?


I had no idea there is such a test. Just did quick reaserch now. So would they know if he accually had lyme?He did not have any symptoms it just hapend we went for annual check up. Vet only told me thet he is positive for lyme


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. There seems to be an issue of testing positive after the Lyme's vaccine because of the antibodies. Cornell developed a test to determine whether it is an infection or if from the vaccine. Not sure if this happens in all cases of vaccination or just some. And the vaccine does not have long term immunity so has to be redone every year. Is it possible yours contracted Lyme's after the immunity wore off?


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. There seems to be an issue of testing positive after the Lyme's vaccine because of the antibodies. Cornell developed a test to determine whether it is an infection or if from the vaccine. Not sure if this happens in all cases of vaccination or just some. And the vaccine does not have long term immunity so has to be redone every year. Is it possible yours contracted Lyme's after the immunity wore off?


If i remember corectly his last lyme vaccination was last january (2012) and he was tested positive week before christmas, so he was not overdue but close. Thank you for letting me know about this test, will definitlly do it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It takes 30-60 days for it to show positive on the test so he should have been well within the immunity range.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I get it done every year, right around November so that I know for sure the tick season is covered right in the middle of the vaccine's effectiveness so to speak. We go hiking through wooded areas in the summer so I'd rather be safe than sorry. Haven't had any negative reactions yet either so everything seems fine.

We did go a little north of us once into really heavy woods and thankfully he also had frontline on as I brushed about 4 dead ticks off of him every time we went for a hike.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's very important when making your decision to be aware that there are about 4 different tick diseases in southern PA. The vaccine ONLY protects against Lyme's so you still need to use the same preventatives that you would if you don't vaccinate against Lyme's.

I am not advocating for or against the vaccine. You just need to be aware of all the facts and theories.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Fynn&Vandy said:


> I was considering it for my two dogs since we live in the south and, ticks are a problem. Im still deciding as well. Im just worried about how our puppy will react. I'm thinking of waiting until she's six month old so she's a little bigger and, stronger. She's already 4 months. Currently we don't do a lot with them that wouldn't make me think they are at a higher risk than any other dog but, eventually I do want to go camping and, such with them. It does sound like your puppy is bound to come in contact them sooner than later and, it does sound like tons of fun for your puppy to be able to go to work with your husband and, get to run around lots! Good luck!



We have a lot of ticks in Northern Florida, as well, however, the incidence rate of lyme disease is very low (we have mostly dog ticks), so I choose not to vaccinate for it. If I were you, I'd check to see how common lyme is before deciding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lyme's is very common in PA. We are a pandemic area. Southern PA is worse than Northern PA. There was an article a couple years ago that stated that 50% of all deer ticks in PA were infected with Lyme.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Lyme's is very common in PA. We are a pandemic area. Southern PA is worse than Northern PA. There was an article a couple years ago that stated that 50% of all deer ticks in PA were infected with Lyme.


Not sure if this was in response to what I said or not, so please disregard if not.  I was responding in reference to the person in GA, where if it's like FL, there are more dog ticks.
I know PA is really bad! I lived there in high school and go back to visit family. We were there for Christmas this past year and Mikko got ticks even when there was snow on the ground-I was so worried! I thought about getting a lyme test just as a precaution, when we got back, but everything seems to be fine, thankfully.
I am definitely going to tell me friends in PA about the safer lyme vaccine!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was in response.  I wonder why you don't have an issue in FL with Lyme?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> It was in response.  I wonder why you don't have an issue in FL with Lyme?


I think it's because most of our ticks are dog ticks. BTW, have you ever seen the movie Lyme Light? Very strange...

Here's a map of the confirmed cases of lyme disease, by state for anyone interested:

CDC - Interactive Maps - Lyme Disease


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not. LOL Should I look it up?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> I have not. LOL Should I look it up?


It might freak you out more about lyme, lol. It's about a man in NJ who contracts lyme during the major outbreak of it (1970s I think?), and how he goes crazy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My BIL had/has it. Almost killed him. They call it "the great pretender" because it mimics so many other diseases. I had an uncle, with AIDS, die from it. It's not a disease I mess with.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> They call it "the great pretender" because it mimics so many other diseases.


Ha. A google search shows that call a lot of diseases "the great pretender." Caught me off guard since I thought that was used for Addison's Disease.

Looks like also Celiac, Lymes, Addison's, and Lupus are all called "the great pretender."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> My BIL had/has it. Almost killed him. They call it "the great pretender" because it mimics so many other diseases. I had an uncle, with AIDS, die from it. *It's not a disease I mess with*.


Very true. Even though I'm showing no additional (perhaps milder) symptoms, my Dr. is treating me aggressively. Could be the tick was the Lone Star Tick which mimics the same disease (different bacteria), but with milder reactions. But my Dr. isn't taking any chances. Scary stuff. 

If you think about it, I'm going on day 35 + of the meds. and still have the bull's eye rash on my stomach. Much lighter, but still there.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry about your family members, Jax. 

My understanding is that the disease isn't as bad in dogs (assuming you get it diagnosed properly)-just some antibiotics? No?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know. I think they diagnose it sooner in dogs. It took my BIL a year to get diagnosed because the blood was sent to the wrong lab. If you read the tick list, they have some horrifying stories on there so just not sure if it's worse in humans or if it's just caught sooner with annual testing and treated aggressively.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> ok?


Just an interesting observation.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I live in "Lyme", I've never had it, and believe I've pulled alotta ticks off of myself over the years..

I used to vac my dogs for it, but stopped , probably about 8 years ago. None of my dogs have ever come up positive for Lyme, they do however are chronically positive for Anaplasmosis 

If I went with the vac it would be the one Michelle mentioned Novibac,, and as she stated which bears repeating,,there are OTHER tick diseases that the lyme vac does not even touch.

The lyme vac itself isn't a guarantee your dog won't contract lyme.

Alot of vets whenthey see a positive , if the dog isn't clinical won't treat.. My vet always treats when a positive anything shows up. 

My sisters dog died of Lyme, showed no clinical signs, went straight into kidney/liver failure, by then it was to late

It's a personal choice for sure, just throwing the above out there


----------

